# Hammerite on tyres... How to remove?



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi folks. Been topping up my beach buggys chassis with a new coat of yellow hammerite but I've got some on the rear tyres , spilt inbetween the tread etc as I was using it to hold the tin hahaha. 

Any tips on how to get rid of the stuff?

A cheeky burn out or two aint gonna cut it as I have BFG' all terrains on the rear with about 40mm of tread!


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

apmaman said:


> Hi folks. Been topping up my beach buggys chassis with a new coat of yellow hammerite but I've got some on the rear tyres , spilt inbetween the tread etc as I was using it to hold the tin hahaha.
> 
> Any tips on how to get rid of the stuff?
> 
> A cheeky burn out or two aint gonna cut it as I have BFG' all terrains on the rear with about 40mm of tread!


The only thing that might help is some hammerite thinner (acetone and naptha based I think so pretty strong stuff). That said once dried the thinners won't really touch it (plus not sure it would do your tyres much good).


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

Yeah I was thinking the thinners might attack the rubber if I left it on the paint too long. I'd need to as the paints dried in now....

Oh well, might as well paint all the tyres yellow too!! Aha!


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Dremel


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Scrape off as much as you can, then strong apc and scrubbing brush, whatever is left i would then try some valet pro citrus tar and glue remover my personal fave for small or confined areas.

I found a bubble matt that fits my car boot perfectly did as i say above on years of paint grease and oil and looks near as brand new.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

As James says really..
Get what you can off and live with the rest. It will wear off in time. The oils in the rubber will eventually push of and out in time too..

You don't really want to be putting any harsh chemicals like acetone etc on tyres..


----------

